# Shaving Babies



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t know if this is the right place to ask, but how do y’all shave your babies? I have one that I am showing at the end of July and her hair just clogs up my clippers and it won’t clip (well, it does but very spotty). She was born at the end of January and still has her baby hair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of clippers do you use? What blade do you use?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

yup - type of clippers and blade number makes a difference. You probably will have to shave again shortly before the July show, but it's good to get the baby hair off and see how things look. If she is dirty, that can clog up your clippers.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I was using a 10 blade to try and do her body. I don’t remember the type of clippers of the top of my head, but I’m pretty sure they were a type of oster clipper. We have used them to do horses and they didn’t clog with my older Nigerian doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the baby hair, you need like a 7 skip blade.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> With the baby hair, you need like a 7 skip blade.


I don't have a 7, but would a regular 4 work?


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> I don't have a 7, but would a regular 4 work?


Sorry, meant skip 4.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly could try it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

On a warm, non windy day, bathe her and dry her completely. Then clip. Clean goats clip so much easier then dirty ones! And it saves your clipper blades, too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

We show heavily with the ADGA and use either a 10 or 7F on our babies  

Good luck on your show! All the shows here in NC have been canceled.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the help! I bathed and shaved her yesterday with the 4 skip blade and it worked perfectly fine! Probably also helped that the blade had never been used either. I ended up shaving all of my does since we had the start of lice. Powdered them all yesterday too and haven’t seen one of those buggers yet today!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We show heavily with the ADGA and use either a 10 or 7F on our babies
> 
> Good luck on your show! All the shows here in NC have been canceled.


Thanks! I haven't shown with ADGA yet (I hope to sometime), but I am showing for 4-H. Our town is basically in the middle of nowhere so we haven't cancelled anything yet, but all of the huge fairs have. Our state is still doing 4-H; if your fair is cancelled, they do an online auction for market animals.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I attempted to take some quick pictures of her today. It was my first time show clipping a goat and I definitely need to work on blending her legs, but how does it look overall?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty little lady
I've not shown any nor clipped mine, but she's a cutie and looks ok to an untrained eye 
Good luck, I hope she does well for you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good! And in a week or 2, it will really look good. Legs are hard, especially the bony parts and I hate doing the hocks.


----------

